# W/m faq?



## orange1218 (Mar 23, 2007)

I was surprised there wasn't a sticky thread for a w/m faq...can anyone help?

I'll post a couple things here while I do some research...

I have a 2.0 FSI and thinking about adding w/m. So I get the basics - bottle, pump, injector nozzle, into a throttle pipe, over the valves = 

So when I add the kit, is it always on? Or is there a physical switch installed in the cabin? What happens when the bottle runs out and the pump is "on"? Will it work with APR Stg1 93octane?


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

if you get a kit like Devil's own, it only kicks on at a boost level that you set with the controller. it wont kick on otherwise. if you run out of fluid and keep going, you will damage the pump... so the easiest thing to do is to tap the windshield washer tank and have your WM tapped lower than the low level sensor switch on the front of the bottle.

I run windshield washer fluid with lots of added meth and can still clean my windshield, and get my engine chilly.

also, yes it can be used with any tune.


----------

